# ADA  Urinals



## north star (Nov 30, 2017)

*@ ~ @*

Greetings all !

I have a project whereby one A.D.A compliant Restroom is being
installed in small office addition.......This Restroom has one A.D.A.
compliant Toilet, Lavatory & Shower Compartment, and one
non-A.D.A. compliant Urinal.......The applicable Codes are the
2012 I-Codes, including the 2009 A117.1 & the 2010 A.D.A.S.A.D.

Is an A.D.A. compliant urinal "required", or can the Toilet meet the
requirement of providing a compliant accessible fixture ?

May I please request the applicable codes sections.

Thank you !

*@ ~ @*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 30, 2017)

*2012 IBC
1109.2 Toilet and bathing facilities*. Each toilet room and
bathing room shall be accessible. Where a floor level is not
required to be connected by an accessible route, the only toilet
rooms or bathing rooms provided within the facility shall
not be located on the inaccessible floor. At least one of each
type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each accessible
toilet room and bathing room shall be accessible.
*Exceptions:*
4. Where no more than one urinal is provided in a toilet
room or bathing room, the urinal is not required to
be accessible.

"Exception 4—The IPC permits urinals to be substituted
for water closets to a maximum of 67 percent in
each toilet room (see Section 419.2 of the IPC).
Exception 4 states that if only one urinal is provided
within a toilet room, that urinal is not required to be
accessible. This situation would typically only occur in
toilet rooms that also had one water closet compartment."

*2010 Standards: Titles II and III
213.3 Plumbing Fixtures and Accessories.* Plumbing fixtures and accessories provided in a toilet room or bathing room required to comply with 213.2 shall comply with 213.3.

*213.3.1 Toilet Compartments.* Where toilet compartments are provided, at least one toilet compartment shall comply with 604.8.1. In addition to the compartment required to comply with 604.8.1, at least one compartment shall comply with 604.8.2 where six or more toilet compartments are provided, or where the combination of urinals and water closets totals six or more fixtures.

*213.3.2 Water Closets.* Where water closets are provided, at least one shall comply with 604.

*213.3.3 Urinals.* Where more than one urinal is provided, at least one shall comply with 605.


----------



## north star (Nov 30, 2017)

*$ = $ = $*

Thank you Francis ! 

*$ = $ = $*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 30, 2017)

If I agree with the response can I just say "Dilly..Dilly? or should I continue to click the like button?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 30, 2017)

"silly .. Silly" click it now!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 30, 2017)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 30, 2017)

Prefer Mead or Hard Cider, "Dilly ... Dilly"


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 30, 2017)

"Dilly...Dilly!"


----------



## Sleepy (Nov 30, 2017)

Just in case anyone is wondering, the 2015 ABA Standards, applicable to federal DoD, GSA, and USPS facilities has the same language.

*F213.3.3 Urinals. *Where more than one urinal is provided, at least one shall comply with 605.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm 6'1" and hate ADA urinals. I call them ankle splashers.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 1, 2017)

? You've been around long enough to use the ones that extend to the floor, no?
Maybe you need waders (smiling).


----------

